# Trump 2nd Amendment sign



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

This one is 555x365x27mm. Wood is cherry. Runtime was 8+17...yea tell me about it. It was worth the effort. I have just the spot for it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Love it !!!!! Love it!!!!!!! Where'd you get the file or did you make it up?? Gonna have something like it.

You gotta get a better and faster machine. You've earned it.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

We need a "Love" button on here! Totally AMAZING!!!

On a separate/kinda the same note, We have all these amazing patterns you CNC people are getting/making; do you ever share the pattern?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That is amazingly clean and well defined - great job, Dan!

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

next level outstanding...


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

honesttjohn said:


> Love it !!!!! Love it!!!!!!! Where'd you get the file or did you make it up?? Gonna have something like it.
> 
> You gotta get a better and faster machine. You've earned it.


Thanks...I found the STL on Etsy. It is a good quality stl. File download is instant.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/766083098/3d-stl-models-cnc-model-trump-2nd?ref=yr_purchases


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Cncest said:


> Thanks...I found the STL on Etsy. It is a good quality stl. File download is instant.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/766083098/3d-stl-models-cnc-model-trump-2nd?ref=yr_purchases


Lord Help Me... I'm considering the "Dark Side" :haha:

But I'll have to start a "Go Fund Me" page, because there's no way I can afford to get one :cray: :lol:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Cncest said:


> This one is 555x365x27mm. Wood is cherry. Runtime was 8+17...yea tell me about it. It was worth the effort. I have just the spot for it.



WOW...! That is awesome...!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Amazing detail ,just wow


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Dark Side"? ...Gan's already gone there...quoting sizes in metric.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> We have all these amazing patterns you CNC people are getting/making; do you ever share the pattern?


Short answer -- yes. BUT...... it depends on what software is being used. Fusion files can't (I don't think easily - Ger will let us know) be shared with Vectric (the most common here and easiest here) users. So those of us who use Aspire can share files with other Aspire users - as long as the versions are both updated. Depends if we like each other. lol



OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Lord Help Me... I'm considering the "Dark Side" :haha:
> 
> But I'll have to start a "Go Fund Me" page, because there's no way I can afford to get one :cray: :lol:


You know where I live. You're always welcome to come over and "get acquainted" with either, or both, machines. It'll help you in your decision when you make the jump.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> WOW...! That is awesome...!


now we want one!!!!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> You know where I live. You're always welcome to come over and "get acquainted" with either, or both, machines. It'll help you in your decision when you make the jump.


Yeah... funds first, playing second. :haha: I get my heart set on one, then I'm screwed. I'll start the Go Fund Me, see who is willing to help a wood addict, and go from there :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

That is super clean and super cool. Nicely done.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Yeah... funds first, playing second. :haha: I get my heart set on one, then I'm screwed. I'll start the Go Fund Me, see who is willing to help a wood addict, and go from there :lol: :laugh:


Let us know when you do, I will contribute.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Major error. You should have made it out of pine or other cheap wood, then painted it. I think it is illegal to paint cherry.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Major error. You should have made it out of pine or other cheap wood, then painted it. I think it is illegal to paint cherry.


at least criminal, warranting a prolonged stay as a quest in the Tower of London...


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

JOAT said:


> Major error. You should have made it out of pine or other cheap wood, then painted it. I think it is illegal to paint cherry.


No plans to paint this one.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cncest said:


> No plans to paint this one.


whew!!!!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Love everything about that sign!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> at least criminal, warranting a prolonged stay as a quest in the Tower of London...



...in an iron mask...!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Let us know when you do, I will contribute.
> Herb


I would do it, if I thought I'd get enough to get one, but I don't see that happening. Till then, I'll admire the work of the computer.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job Dan


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

I know it took a looooonnnnng time to make, but if you are so inclined, you could sell a truck load of those.
Beautiful work!!!


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

I absolutely LOVE IT!!!!! I was looking for something like that the other day. I need to do more 2nd Amendment stuff!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

maybe change the center star under the U to the *Great Seal of the United States...*

so the asymmetrics ''flow''...
center the word ''the'' over ''right to''...
lower the ''the right to'' till it centers to the letter ''K''....



> I know it took a looooonnnnng time to make, but if you are so inclined, you could sell a truck load of those.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

hilbilly said:


> Very sneaky way to injectpolit ics into the forum.


We are an extremely diverse group that spans the entire globe. As far as I know the only forum that does. Regardless of any other factors, if you have a woodworking question we don't care where you are from or what your circumstances are, we will do our best to find a solution for you. We are many political affiliations as well as many religious affiliations. We need to have some tolerance for others opinions when they don't agree with our own. I'm a devout atheist but I have no problem with the highly religious members of our forum showing their religious themed works. That's their preference, I have mine. For some reason human civilization has at least temporarily abandoned the concept of tolerance towards those who you don't agree with. Stick's last comment that "this will definitely appeal to real Americans" implies that if you don't agree with the 2nd Amendment that you aren't a real American but we know that some don't think so. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. That is the American way and should be universal in any political culture. If we delete this thread because of it's conservative theme then we also have to delete any threads with progressive themed subjects. We become a cancel culture instead of a tolerance culture. That's not somewhere I want to go. I'll delete Stick's comment if that's what offends you most as it really isn't appropriate to the topic.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Leave it!!


----------



## Olson813 (Oct 17, 2018)

Cncest said:


> This one is 555x365x27mm. Wood is cherry. Runtime was 8+17...yea tell me about it. It was worth the effort. I have just the spot for it.


Looks beautiful. Newbie Q, the 8+17 = 25 minutes (or Hours)?


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Olson813 said:


> Cncest said:
> 
> 
> > This one is 555x365x27mm. Wood is cherry. Runtime was 8+17...yea tell me about it. It was worth the effort. I have just the spot for it.
> ...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with the post or @Stick486's comment. Please leave them!!

Charley


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> We are an extremely diverse group that spans the entire globe. As far as I know the only forum that does. Regardless of any other factors, if you have a woodworking question we don't care where you are from or what your circumstances are, we will do our best to find a solution for you. We are many political affiliations as well as many religious affiliations. We need to have some tolerance for others opinions when they don't agree with our own. I'm a devout atheist but I have no problem with the highly religious members of our forum showing their religious themed works. That's their preference, I have mine. For some reason human civilization has at least temporarily abandoned the concept of tolerance towards those who you don't agree with. Stick's last comment that "this will definitely appeal to real Americans" implies that if you don't agree with the 2nd Amendment that you aren't a real American but we know that some don't think so. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. That is the American way and should be universal in any political culture. If we delete this thread because of it's conservative theme then we also have to delete any threads with progressive themed subjects. We become a cancel culture instead of a tolerance culture. That's not somewhere I want to go. I'll delete Stick's comment if that's what offends you most as it really isn't appropriate to the topic.


Thanks for the support. I will continue to post examples of router projects.


----------



## brerfox (Mar 13, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> We are an extremely diverse group that spans the entire globe. As far as I know the only forum that does. Regardless of any other factors, if you have a woodworking question we don't care where you are from or what your circumstances are, we will do our best to find a solution for you. We are many political affiliations as well as many religious affiliations. We need to have some tolerance for others opinions when they don't agree with our own. I'm a devout atheist but I have no problem with the highly religious members of our forum showing their religious themed works. That's their preference, I have mine. For some reason human civilization has at least temporarily abandoned the concept of tolerance towards those who you don't agree with. Stick's last comment that "this will definitely appeal to real Americans" implies that if you don't agree with the 2nd Amendment that you aren't a real American but we know that some don't think so. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. That is the American way and should be universal in any political culture. If we delete this thread because of it's conservative theme then we also have to delete any threads with progressive themed subjects. We become a cancel culture instead of a tolerance culture. That's not somewhere I want to go. I'll delete Stick's comment if that's what offends you most as it really isn't appropriate to the topic.


DANG! I missed it! And I didn't get MY 50 cents in!!! (Inflation... two cents ain't enough) *grumble*


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

We gave up on pennies in Canada several years ago. It's either a nickel or nothing.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Cncest said:


> Thanks for the support. I will continue to post examples of router projects.


I must have missed it as well. In any case, I support Charles on this. Not because I disagree with Stick, I (mostly) agree with the positions we've chatted about privately, BUT the Forums have policies which we are all well aware of, and for better or worse have agreed to abide by. Folks here comment frequently on how civilized the discourse is, and compare it to other sites which are just nasty. 
(a long while back I made a political comment in a PM to someone I thought was on the same page (as me)...oops, not so much. Not well received.)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Jerry the subject matter of the sign was political in nature but it was also an outstanding piece of work. It should be with 25 hours of machine time making it. As long as we stay focused on on the work instead of the message there is no problem. If you want to post something with one of those topics then go ahead. Since our religious members have posted works with religious themes then I suppose if someone wanted to post a plaque with an upside down 5 pointed star and the number 666 then we should allow it. I'm a firm believer in applying precedents evenly and fairly. As long as we can stay focused on the woodworking aspect of those projects then all is good. 

If someone wants to find fault it's easy to pick things apart and find it. For example we have had members of the forum that I'm sure would find fault with your avatar. It shows a weapon and a person holding it in a menacing manner. I recall one female member who was offended by a new member who came on the forum looking for a better way to make gun stocks. I don't remember if he was just asking a router question or if he asked if something could be done with a CNC but she left and he felt so unwelcome that he did too. 

Personally I don't care as long as we can stay focused on the woodworking aspect of things. I saw a good video I'll post here about learning how to not be offended. It does have a political side to it but I would ask that everyone watching it focus only on the advice given. https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=1137095799961913


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Jerry the subject matter of the sign was political in nature but it was also an outstanding piece of work. It should be with 25 hours of machine time making it. As long as we stay focused on on the work instead of the message there is no problem. If you want to post something with one of those topics then go ahead. Since our religious members have posted works with religious themes then I suppose if someone wanted to post a plaque with an upside down 5 pointed star and the number 666 then we should allow it. I'm a firm believer in applying precedents evenly and fairly. As long as we can stay focused on the woodworking aspect of those projects then all is good.
> 
> If someone wants to find fault it's easy to pick things apart and find it. For example we have had members of the forum that I'm sure would find fault with your avatar. It shows a weapon and a person holding it in a menacing manner. I recall one female member who was offended by a new member who came on the forum looking for a better way to make gun stocks. I don't remember if he was just asking a router question or if he asked if something could be done with a CNC but she left and he felt so unwelcome that he did too.
> 
> Personally I don't care as long as we can stay focused on the woodworking aspect of things. I saw a good video I'll post here about learning how to not be offended. It does have a political side to it but I would ask that everyone watching it focus only on the advice given. https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=1137095799961913


Loved the video...so true...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Charles, you have posted some excellent advice in this thread...but it will be lost as soon as it leaves "Active Topics".

I'm thinking your posts should be copied out of this thread (or restated) and put in the rules sticky...that would give your advice the proper attention as new members join.

All too often some will take the rules too literally due to their own filters. And since "offensive" is so subjective, it would be a good lesson to post the advice of "tolerance"...as equally subjective.

As the video suggests...who wants to walk around all day picking everything apart...there's just too many more important things to deal with...





Cherryville Chuck said:


> Jerry the subject matter of the sign was political in nature but it was also an outstanding piece of work. It should be with 25 hours of machine time making it. As long as we stay focused on on the work instead of the message there is no problem. If you want to post something with one of those topics then go ahead. Since our religious members have posted works with religious themes then I suppose if someone wanted to post a plaque with an upside down 5 pointed star and the number 666 then we should allow it. I'm a firm believer in applying precedents evenly and fairly. As long as we can stay focused on the woodworking aspect of those projects then all is good.
> 
> If someone wants to find fault it's easy to pick things apart and find it. For example we have had members of the forum that I'm sure would find fault with your avatar. It shows a weapon and a person holding it in a menacing manner. I recall one female member who was offended by a new member who came on the forum looking for a better way to make gun stocks. I don't remember if he was just asking a router question or if he asked if something could be done with a CNC but she left and he felt so unwelcome that he did too.
> 
> Personally I don't care as long as we can stay focused on the woodworking aspect of things. I saw a good video I'll post here about learning how to not be offended. It does have a political side to it but I would ask that everyone watching it focus only on the advice given. https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=1137095799961913


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Who is Jerry ?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Jerry it was David Falkner who put your comments in moderation where only we mods can see them. He did so because your comments are purely political. I had deleted one comment in a previous post that was purely political and had wandered away from the woodworking content of the thread. 

I'll remind you that the 2nd Amendment is essentially a law since aspects of it have been tested in the Supreme Court. So Posting a sign of it isn't appreciably different than say posting a plaque of the U S flag. Or someone posting a plaque of someone standing on a soapbox speaking to a crowd which would represent an affirmation of the 1st Amendment. They are representations of what is. If you don't like those things there is a process to change them down there such as getting 2/3 of the states to propose a change and 3/4 to approve it. Your founding fathers were geniuses and made sure that there was a will and a need to make changes and not just because an unhappy mob of people didn't like something.

As I said in my last post we had a member complain about a new member who made gun stocks. She is so offended by guns that it ruined her day just to see a question about making the stocks for them. Despite the fact he had a woodworking question and wasn't promoting guns per se. We see enough cancel culture everywhere else so we don't need it here. And here is the best suggestion I can offer you: STOP READING THIS THREAD IF IT OFFENDS YOU!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> We gave up on* pennies *in Canada several years ago. It's either a nickel or nothing.


Oh, man; quickly scanning a sentence has it's own issues... *Oops*


----------



## BabyGerald (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi!
Long time reader, new poster.
-jerry


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Fair point, Jerry.
By the way, welcome!
Disd i miss your introduction? perhaps write up a bit of a bio, particularly your woodworking interests(?)...
It's always of interest to other members when they're having a conversation with you.


----------



## BabyGerald (Sep 7, 2011)

Sure, thanks, DaninVan!

I've been reading the forum for almost 10 years and woodworking for nearly 25 years.
My woodshop is our garage (where else?) where I usually focus on larger projects that fall far short of "fine" woodworking.
I like functional, outdoor stuff like chairs and picnic tables. planters, etc. 
I also make large support structures for massive cakes and other sugar art.

Primarily, I'll opt for the power tool whenever I can even though my setup for the power tool takes 10x longer than if I just did it by hand.
I blame my age and generation for that.
My fave power tools are my team of Bosch routers (table-mounted, handheld, palm), Grizzly 14" bandsaw, Bosch table saw, Bosch miter saw, Porter-Cable drill press, and I'll go micro-detailing on occasion with my Dremel and thousands of tiny cutters, sanders, etc.

Because I have school-age twins at home, I rarely post pics due to the time crunch. We're in deep!
I know I will eventually.

-jerry


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome back to the forum, Jerry, good to have you.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jerry; just copy and past that into your 'Bio'.
Left Click on your own name, over on the left of the comment section...a menu will open up to you.


----------

